# Photo of the month - Winner for September is...



## Arch (Nov 6, 2008)

Family Sunset Pano by DeadEye008








... and the runner up is Eiffel Tower by rgower








Well done guys, and in a very tough month... in fact one of my fav months of recent times.... so just thought id add the link back to the nominations 

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1397985#post1397985


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow, both are gorgeous. Congrats to you!


----------



## Tangerini (Nov 6, 2008)

:cheer: Congrats! Both are beautiful!


----------



## clbowie (Nov 6, 2008)

Way to go!  Great photos!


----------



## Deadeye008 (Nov 6, 2008)

Thank you to all who voted for my pic! It's and honor!


----------



## cherry30 (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow! I love that sunset shot. Congratulations! Awesome work.


----------



## invisible (Nov 6, 2008)

Superb photographs, well deserved!


----------



## Dmitri (Nov 6, 2008)

Grats guys! And yeah, was a tough month to vote.


----------



## rgower (Nov 10, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## dwol (Nov 15, 2008)

Congrats guys! Beautiful photos


----------



## Gordon Simpson (Nov 19, 2008)

The Eiffel Tower has never looked so good before!


----------



## swetsastonic (Nov 22, 2008)

both are great.  that is a really unbelievable shot of the eiffel tower.  the clouds at the bottom left take that shot from great to more great...er.


----------



## TwoRails (Nov 22, 2008)

Both are great shots!  Very nice silhouette in the family shot, and very nice perspective and drama in the Eiffel tower shot


----------



## Mersad (Nov 22, 2008)

Congratulations.


----------



## MrsCullen89 (Nov 28, 2008)

Personally, I think the Eiffel Tower is better. It's more interesting to look at, and it looks like it took more thought and care to shoot and edit.


----------

